
Is diet partly responsible for differences in Covid-19 death rates? - cardamomo
https://ctajournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s13601-020-00323-0
======
joeblow9999
"In addition, Saarland is a special case as half of the deaths, unlike in the
other German states, occurred in only a few long-term care facilities where a
high number of people were infected in a short time and all deaths during the
episode were attributed to Corona without autopsies being made."

wow.

